# My 1st machine...



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

So, after spending a few years roasting and drinking brewed coffee, i decided I had the spare cash to get my 1st machine. I didn't want to go over the top 1st time, but I hope this lasts a few years before i need to upgrade


----------



## blaclcoffeeforme (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats!

Please show us what you got. I am also planning on buying a new machine but really can't decide what to get. Could use some suggestions from someone who only recently purchased one. Thanks!


----------

